# Look dealers



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm in Portland, OR and for some reason I can't find a Look 585 to test ride! There were 3 stores that used to carry Look and now 2 have pretty much given up on them. The last store only has 566s. They can order frames but not much else. What's going on with Look USA?


----------

